# RIP Mark “Wookie”



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

We lost a good river friend and member. Well know on Westwater, the Arkansas, and a Park Co Colorado local. Wookie was a genuine bad ass and a great steward of the river. He will be missed. Rest In Peace Brother. Thoughts and prayers to his wife and family. 

This was very unexpected considering Wookie was a very strong and athletic person. I believe it was heart related.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Here’s the celebration of life.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Was Wookie a long time Breck local? RIP.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Andy H. said:


> Was Wookie a long time Breck local? RIP.


Yes. Breckinridge and then over the hill. I knew him since the mid 90s in Park co. He was very funny and kind. Always taking people who didn’t necessarily have the means down the river. He will be missed.


----------

